# Don't wait! Extremely rare with original paperwork



## Euphman06 (May 2, 2020)

BICYCLE CHEETOS - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

this is an extremely RARE bike, ASKING $875.00 include name and number thank you



					poconos.craigslist.org
				




Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2020)

A once in a lifetime opportunity....to be like Vince!


----------



## Maskadeo (May 2, 2020)

@Handle Bar Hoarder

this one has the non-jeweled tank you’ve been looking for!


----------



## Euphman06 (May 2, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> A once in a lifetime opportunity....to be like Vince!



And who doesn't want to be like Vince?!

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> And who doesn't want to be like Vince?!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



Dave!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2020)

@Boris @vincev you guys are missing out!


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2020)

If any Caber buys this bike please send me the serial number.I will add you to the Cheeto Bike registry.This is your chance to be the second person in the registry !


----------



## bikecrazy (May 2, 2020)

I wish I was there when they through all those Cheetos bikes overboard. Pictures would also be therapeutic.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 2, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> @Handle Bar Hoarder
> 
> this one has the non-jeweled tank you’ve been looking for!



i did not get it someone else offered more & i lost the deal


----------



## fattyre (May 2, 2020)

One day I will own one and post it in what bike did you ride today as often as possible.   I’ll take the fenders off for fenderless Friday, take pictures in front of stones, bricks and murals.   And I won’t forget about tankless Tuesday!   You know it won’t have one on for that!!!


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 2, 2020)

C'mon. You gotta admit, there is some real creativity going on here. I'd bite only if it were in the authentic orange and black scheme.


----------



## John G04 (May 2, 2020)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> C'mon. You gotta admit, there is some real creativity going on here. I'd bite only if it were in the authentic orange and black scheme.




Yea thats true, why is a cheetos bike purple and black?


----------



## kreika (May 2, 2020)

vincev said:


> View attachment 1185554



I noticed that spot for front brakes. Did you take yours off?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 2, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Yea thats true, why is a cheetos bike purple and black?



EXACTLY! Frickin fake, it is!


----------



## kreika (May 2, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Yea thats true, why is a cheetos bike purple and black?




I think it had something to do with it being partnered with Crayola.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 2, 2020)

Looks more like a "Prince" bicycle and if it were presented as such would have sold in minutes for twice the price.


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2020)

kreika said:


> I noticed that spot for front brakes. Did you take yours off?



That one is not mine.It belongs to another lucky collector.Mine has the front brake.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 2, 2020)

vincev said:


> That one is not mine.It belongs to another lucky collector.Mine has the front brake.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1185689



Wait, you really own this bicycle too?


----------



## kostnerave (May 2, 2020)

This has to be the only bike ever made that uses four spoke protectors and not a single derailleur!


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2020)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Wait, you really own this bicycle too?



yup


kostnerave said:


> This has to be the only bike ever made that uses four spoke protectors and not a single derailleur!



Adds to the rarity of this gem


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 2, 2020)

Wow....that's....awesome!? Perfect opportunity to add a Jill to the corale.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 2, 2020)

vincev said:


> yup
> 
> Adds to the rarity of this gem



Is that an ashtray attached to behind the seat?


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2020)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Is that an ashtray attached to behind the seat?



Yes,I believe that was an option.lol


----------



## bikebozo (May 17, 2021)

I am buying the bike ,and all the other things , it is owned by a 29 year employee of frito lay ,


----------

